# Logitech G27 Problem mit Test Drive Unlimited 2



## Roraty (5. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit dem G27 bei TDU2, Gas, Bremse geht wunderbar, nur die Lenkung reagiert erst, wenn ich das Lenkrad um 180° rum gedreht habe. Meine Einstellungen im Profiler sind genau wie hier 
Logitech G27 Racing Wheel Best Settings | Solidly Stated

Jemand ne Idee?

Danke schonmal


----------



## |BES|Skyline (6. Januar 2016)

Soweit ich es noch in erinnerung habe war TDU2 ziemlich schlecht was die Lenkradunterstüztung anging gerade die Kupplung funktoniert überhaupt nicht. 

Ich bin mir akutell nicht sicher ob man bei TDU2 das Lenkrad noch Konfiggurieren kann, zur not würe ich mal nach der Deadzone schauen ob da sich irgentwas verstellt hat.


----------



## Roraty (7. Januar 2016)

Geht wieder. Waren die blöden Einstellungen inGame. Kupplung geht aber auch :/ Ja gut, scheinen auch Verbesserungsupdates raus gebracht zu haben wie blöd, da Sie ja echt gewaltige Anlaufschwirigkeiten hatten


----------

